# CMH And LMDC



## wanda Heaven (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello friends,

I need some help here.My aggregate in mcat entry test is 78.4% would i be able to get admission in cmh lahore and lmdc's mbbs programme 2013.
If i manage to score till 81% as aggregate including their entry tests and interviews what will be my chances


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah you could get in either of them. Apply in both of them. But do have a back up option as well, because CMH esp has a very high merit.


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

81% is quite good for cmh...:thumbsup:


----------



## wanda Heaven (Oct 22, 2013)

thank you both of you . By the way as a back up plan i have shifa college of medicine and are u guys currently in med colleges (if yes then which).Which one i chose cmh or lmdc


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

No trying to get in one tho! Listen you should prioritize like this:

CMH, Shalimar, FMH, LMDC.

CMH over LMDC of course!


----------

